# Tough (luck)!



## seitt

Hi

How can I translate, “Tough (luck)!”?

It’s used to express a complete lack of sympathy with someone’s misfortune. For example, somebody who is trying to rob you falls over and breaks his arm.
Would-be burglar: Help me! My arm really hurts!
You: Tough (luck)!

Many thanks

Simon


----------



## ancalimon

şanssızlık! (unluckiness)

Edit: I can not think of anything that would express lack of sympathy though.


----------



## shafaq

seitt said:


> Hi
> There are several ways to sond it and here are some of them:
> 
> Geber!
> Gebere kalaydın!
> Gebere kalasın!
> Beter ol!
> Oh olsun!
> Ofucum olsun! (collquial&childish)
> Oh! İyi olmuş!


----------



## ancalimon

shafaq said:


> seitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> There are several ways to sond it and here are some of them:
> 
> Geber!
> Gebere kalaydın!
> Gebere kalasın!
> Beter ol!
> Oh olsun!
> Ofucum olsun! (collquial&childish)
> Oh! İyi olmuş!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But none of these are sarcastic
> 
> The closest way to express sarcasm would be to say something like this to the thief:
> 
> Çay da demlememi ister misin? (Do you also want me to  steep the tea?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rallino

You can sarcastically say:
_Vah vah…
Aa kıyamam…
Yazık sana…
_


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, an excellent range!


----------



## limewedge

Yeah, I def agree with Rallino. Other options could be:

Kıyamam ben sana!
Canım ya...
Tüh tüh/Vah vah!


----------

